# [SOLVED] Not able to run jobs from cron using root account.

## manu_leo

Hi Experts, I have cron setup on my server. I am not sure as to why the jobs are not able to run. Below are the jobs, status for the crond and the /var/log/cron messages.

 *Quote:*   

> crontab -l
> 
> 01 * * * * /bin/echo "Hello"

 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/crond status
> 
> crond (pid 4903) is running...
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> vim /var/log/cron-20141229
> 
> Dec 29 07:23:05 localhost crond[2448]: (CRON) STARTUP (1.4.4)
> 
> Dec 29 07:23:06 localhost crond[2448]: (CRON) INFO (running with inotify support)
> ...

 Last edited by manu_leo on Wed Dec 31, 2014 7:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

What are you expecting your test to do?

Write the word "Hello" a minute after the hour every hour to stdout which will go to the bitbucket or dead letter if you don't have sendmail running?

You can also add files in /etc/cron.(*) directory to run the script $1 (hourly, daily, weekly, monthly).

----------

## manu_leo

Hi , thanks for looking into this. 

Actually I was trying to test the cron as someone reported that it is not working. I corrected the syntax and re-directed the 0/p to a file. It was actually working.

Appreciate all your help.

----------

